# Ick



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if 'Quick cure' for ick and protozoan parasites is harmful to Ramshorn snails and its eggs?
And can a snail that was in an infected tank, bring the infection over to another tank?

Active ingredients is Formalin and Malachite green


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well that answers the question I just answered on the other thread. As long as it doesn't say copper on it, it should be ok. Formalin and Malachite Green are ok.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Invertabrates cannot carry or transfer Freshwater Fish Disease.

As for the medication, if it doesn't have any source of Copper, then it's fine to use with them.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Inverts can carry things like Ich though. Plants have even been known to do so. They are a free floating parasite, so if they are even wet when they get moved to a new tank, they can bring ich.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

lmb said:


> Invertabrates cannot carry or transfer Freshwater Fish Disease.


This is not entirely true. In fact, some parasites, including some species of worm or nematode, actually require an invertibrate host for part of the life cycle.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

We all learn something new everyday..


----------

